# FOWLR!!...just kidding



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

So basically I was planning on having FOWLR tank...BUT after reading around I plan on doing only FO. (TOS you were one influence, gosh you and your way with words!!!)

Since live rock was going to be part of my filteration but now with it gone I need some advise one what type of filteration to use. Shoudl I get a bigger skimmer/canisters/refigium?? Help anyone? 

I was planning on mainly tangs, butterflies, angles. 

Thanks


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

ok, I guess Im having a blonde moment.. what is a FOWLR tank?>


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Let's .... fish only.... It probably means something to the salty's Peach. I guess I'm having a blond moment too.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

it means Fish only with live rock or FOWLR


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Yeah... That's what i meant to say....


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

oh cool, I think Ill have my tasty beverage right about now! LOL


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Man i saw all the replies and was like WOW!! Thanks for the help guys LOL:lol:


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Lol. Well how big is your tank. I was goign to go with an Aqua C remora for my tank. And you could look into the ecosystem filtration. It's a sump method and works very well. TOS recommended me to that, and when I get enough money I'm going to buy it. Looks amazing. Sorry I couldn't help you out more.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

How big is your tank first of all? I would do a skimmer with a canister or a HOB. Possibly a plennum if you get live sand and have a standard size aquarium that you can set under gravel filter plates down in. The ecosystem method works too, or a wet/dry. You have a lot of options basically. What works for you is what you want to see done with your tank. Oh and BTW, tangs angels and butterflies get pretty large. I'm not sure how big you were thinking but if you want multiples of each I'd suggest a tank in the 100's of gallons range.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

With a fish-only tank full of big bad fish like those, you'll need all the filtration you can get. 
A big skimmer is one thing that you'll find very handy. Those fish are going to make a big mess that you'll need to remove.

Canister filters are okay, but a bit high-maintenance. Other hang-on-back filters don't generally perform as well as they do, but then again they're a lot less hassle.

The thing to remember most is that you'll need backups & redundancy. Your filters will need cleaning periodically, which means that other filters will have to catch the slack while the one you cleaned is trying to re-establish itself. In short, get about three different filters, maybe 2 hob's and a canister, along with a big skimmer. That combination should work fairly well.

Those fish you picked are particularly prone to lateral line disease. An ecosystem filter can cure that, but it's very expensive, costing about as much as all that rock would have. You'd do better to spend that money on your skimmer, getting a big one. That will help you keep down the buildup of stuff which causes these fish their problems. Regular water changes will also be a big necessity.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> maybe 2 hob's and a canister, along with a big skimmer. That combination should work fairly well.



Can you reccomend any specific ones?




TheOldSalt said:


> Those fish you picked are particularly prone to lateral line disease. An ecosystem filter can cure that, but it's very expensive, costing about as much as all that rock would have.


What does an ecosystem filter do?


THANKS SO MUCH YOUR A LIFE SAVER!


----------

